# Exquisicat cat litter vs. Heartfelt pearls



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

I've heard a lot of different ideas on whether these cat litter beads work as well as the pearls, and, I've got some time on my hands. So, I am going to put the cat litter pearls to the test.

For the materials for this experiment I will need 

1. One box of exquisicat litter pearls ((without the blue crystals))

2. One bottle distilled water.

3. One pair of pantyhose

4. One roll tape

I will test this on one of my humidors for a week and report the results.

If bad comes to worse, and it doesent work, I have four cats, and Im sure they would appreciate the "upgraded" litter


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Does your humidor normally exhibit large flucuations in humidity? I am not sure that one week in a "pre-stabilized" humidor (via the beads, I assume), with cigars already properly humidified, it truly a valid experiment. JMHO. If you tried it on a new humidor or one that wasn't stabilized, I think the results would be more likely be valid.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Prepare to be chastized.

I use them with decent luck. My humidity fluctuates a bit between 64-68% depending on where the hygrometer is.

Good enough for 13 bucks.


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

I use 1 lb of heartfelt and like 1.5lb of litter... they work nicely together, imo.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Make sure you cats don't get into your humi in the next week...


...you may find they donated something that tastes like a Thompson's stick to the collection. :tu


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Make sure you cats don't get into your humi in the next week...
> 
> ...you may find they donated something that tastes like a Thompson's stick to the collection. :tu


Haha that just made me choke pretty good on my water. :r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Anyone know whether the Exsquisicat pulls humidity out of a humi right out of the bag? I need to pull some humidity out of my aristocrat and hadn't thought about this strategy!


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

muziq said:


> Anyone know whether the Exsquisicat pulls humidity out of a humi right out of the bag? I need to pull some humidity out of my aristocrat and hadn't thought about this strategy!


Yeah you'd want them fresh out of the bag dry so they can absorb the humidity.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

AriesOpusX said:


> Yeah you'd want them fresh out of the bag dry so they can absorb the humidity.


Nice...thanks!


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Not that this has to be said but....make sure you don't get the scented bag by accident. :tu


----------



## preembargo (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't compare KLH to Heartfelt because I've never used Heartfelt, but I use KLH in my cooler and 2 of my desktops (I'm trying Xicar's new gel bricks in another) and the desktops may occasionally vary by 2 or 3 percent but my cooler is rock steady at 70 percent.


----------



## preembargo (Jan 19, 2006)

AriesOpusX said:


> Yeah you'd want them fresh out of the bag dry so they can absorb the humidity.


You can also recondition them by putting them in the microwave for a few minutes to dry them.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Good tip. :tu How long did you put them in for, I assume eventually they might crack right?


----------



## preembargo (Jan 19, 2006)

Nuking them for three or four minutes shouldn't crack them but applying water directly to the beads will. They'll sizzle like pop rocks.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

preembargo said:


> They'll sizzle like pop rocks.


Don't give me any ideas for experiments. Now I need a bottle of cola and some litter... :ss


----------



## preembargo (Jan 19, 2006)

AriesOpusX said:


> Don't give me any ideas for experiments. Now I need a bottle of cola and some litter... :ss


he he, that could be FUN!!


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

What's the deal with the KL with blue in it?


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Scented ones are blue, they are the odor absorbing you don't want those.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Lynchmeister said:


> What's the deal with the KL with blue in it?


Stay away ........


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

This should be interesting. If you dont mind try them in a cooler also and see what the results are. :tu


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't own a cat but I have to ask what does cat litter cost these days? Is it really that much cheaper than humidification beads? How many people want to start using cat litter in their humis? I would rather support local and online cigar retailers.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Skinsfan said:


> I don't own a cat but I have to ask what does cat litter cost these days? Is it really that much cheaper than humidification beads? How many people want to start using cat litter in their humis? I would rather support local and online cigar retailers.


7lbs are around $10 for the litter. Its just nice if you need to fill a huge cabinet because than the beads can get expensive, alot of people mix beads/litter.


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

Stevie makes fun of me for this..... but i must admit I use the kl in my personal humis..... works awsome... have used them for probably a little over a year now


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

monetrey said:


> Stevie makes fun of me for this..... but i must admit I use the kl in my personal humis..... works awsome... have used them for probably a little over a year now


Hey man.....if it works for you then great...but I don't know if I could trust 15 bucks worth of kitty litter to humidify 15 grand worth of cigars ...just my :2


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

stevieray said:


> Hey man.....if it works for you then great...but I don't know if I could trust 15 bucks worth of kitty litter to humidify 15 grand worth of cigars ...just my :2


Ditto.

It never ceases to amaze me how far some guys will go to save a couple bucks in the never ending search to be the penny-pinchingest Ebenezer on the planet.

Let's ask the question a different way.

Kitty Litter: Designed for cat crap.
Humidification Beads: Designed for museum art

Ok, so how many museums trust their priceless works of art to kitty litter?

I think I'm done here. :mn


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Hammerhead said:


> Ditto.
> Ok, so how many museums trust their priceless works of art to kitty litter?


Just the modern art museums???

WyoBob


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Hammerhead said:


> Ditto.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how far some guys will go to save a couple bucks in the never ending search to be the penny-pinchingest Ebenezer on the planet.
> 
> ...


If it works the same, why pay more?

MCS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> If it works the same, why pay more?
> 
> MCS


That's debatable. :2


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Are these litter beads only for 70% RH? Because that may work for some, but I know of a lot of people that use the 65% and even the 60%. I would say there are a lot more who use these lesser RH than the 70%RH users.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Are these litter beads only for 70% RH? Because that may work for some, but I know of a lot of people that use the 65% and even the 60%. I would say there are a lot more who use these lesser RH than the 70%RH users.


Makes sense. I try to keep my boxes at 65%.

MCS


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

> Ok, so how many museums trust their priceless works of art to kitty litter?


I believe the LAMCA, The Los Angeles Museum of Art uses beads, I had a chat with someone just this morning about it, a fellow cigar lover who has been involved with that Museum and they use the same type of beads.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

My cat and I have a deal, I dont keep my cigars in his litterbox and he doesn't keep his litter in my Aristocrat. :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

homeless_texan said:


> My cat and I have a deal, I dont keep my cigars in his litterbox and he doesn't keep his litter in my Aristocrat. :ss


You shouldn't deal with your cat. They lie.

MCS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> You shouldn't deal with your cat. They lie.
> 
> MCS


One stole my soul once.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I just ordered 2lbs of Heartfelt for my new Muziq Custom Cab Humidor:tu

Tom, yeah but your cat only had only two legs:tu


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Hammerhead said:


> Kitty Litter: Designed for cat crap.
> Humidification Beads: Designed for museum art


Last I checked they were both silica gel, and both served the same purpose. Silica gel was not designed for cat crap. I remember seeing the last big discussion on this stuff, there were those who were "above" using silica gel beads packaged as kitty litter for humidification control then as well. I know to some, money is no object, but not to everyone.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Hammerhead said:


> Ditto.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how far some guys will go to save a couple bucks in the never ending search to be the penny-pinchingest Ebenezer on the planet.
> 
> ...


+1

You're protecting hundreds, if not thousands, of dollars' worth of smokes. Why try and cut corners? :2


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> One stole my soul once.


I hate when that happens!

MCS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Tom, yeah but your cat only had only two legs:tu


Meow.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Before my Aristocrat I used Climaxx Beads with great results in my desktops. When I got my first 120 qt cooler I bought more beads. When I got my 2nd 120 qt cooler I used kitty litter. After 1 year I could tell no difference in the cigars stoerd in cooler 1 or 2. After years of saving my $$ I got my Aristocrat and to help stabilze the humidity I tried beads and they couldn't do the job of removing the excess humidity during the spring and summer months. Kitty litter does this easily and with no ill side effects. 

I know some will never use KL because it's KL and thats ok. Beads have something added to hold humidity at a "set point" and are easier to use, KL can "trained" (easily done in a cooler with water) and will work just as well, but for removing excess humidity KL work 10x better and at a fraction of the cost. 

Use what ever you feel comfortable. I have 10's of thousands of dollars of cigars and want the best for them and would never do anything to harm them and I've seen no harm in KL in the 5+ yrs I've used them. 

I do not use KL as my primary source of humidity (nor would I use beads) as I don't think either is suitable for anything bigger than a 300 ct desktop. I use a Cigar Oasis in my coolers with the foam removed and Super Absorbant Polymers (SAP) put in their place. In my cheap Robustohumidors (from E-bay) I use SAP's only. In my Aristocrat's Set N Forget I put SAP's in the canisters to keep water from sloshing around as my girls love to open the humidor, smell the aroma and pick me a smoke for our evening walks and they pull the drawers out a little hard sometimes knocking the canisters over and no water spills out this way.

This is my opinion and I came to it with years of trial & error. It is worth exactly what you paid for it. 

This debate has and will go on forever and it's a matter of personal choice now I must go pick out a cigar for the football games, I hope it doesn't taste like cat piss:ss


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

cf2112 said:


> Beads have something added to hold humidity at a "set point" and are easier to use, KL can "trained" (easily done in a cooler with water) and will work just as well


How do you "train" the KL? I have some and would like to know the best way?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I thoght your thinking of using it for the ash tray,



Drazzil said:


> I've heard a lot of different ideas on whether these cat litter beads work as well as the pearls, and, I've got some time on my hands. So, I am going to put the cat litter pearls to the test.
> 
> For the materials for this experiment I will need
> 
> ...


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

gary106334 said:


> How do you "train" the KL? I have some and would like to know the best way?


I just put some in a cooler with my Cigar Oasis and let it run for a few days. You can do the same by just setting water in an airtight container for a few days until they reach 65% (my preference) I've found they won't go much past 68-71% no matter how long I leave them in, unless you spray water directly on them. In a cooler they will last for months, desktops 4-6 weeks. When you see the humidity drops set a bowl of water in until they come back to your desired level. HINT: using SAP's will let the KL absorb moisture without fear of a water spill, this work with beads also.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

cf2112 said:


> I use a Cigar Oasis in my coolers with the foam removed and Super Absorbant Polymers (SAP) put in their place.


Very interesting! Where do you get the SAPs?


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I only scanned the rest of this thread, so I'll preemptively apologize if this has already been suggested, but if you really want to test and see how well they work compared to beads, put them in a tupperware container by themselves instead of in a humi stocked with cigars, and monitor the humidity. That would remove all the variables and give you a good idea of how well they maintain relative humidity.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I think it is down to preference and for someone who has be smoking cigars for years, I will listen to any advice given. Now when I have the cajones to apply that advice on my own stash....that may take me a while to come around. I like beads in my desktop. When I get or build a cabinet, I will use active device w/ beads. Once I master keeping at desired RH, then maybe will try. Good thread!


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

cf2112 said:


> I just put some in a cooler with my Cigar Oasis and let it run for a few days. You can do the same by just setting water in an airtight container for a few days until they reach 65% (my preference) I've found they won't go much past 68-71% no matter how long I leave them in, unless you spray water directly on them. In a cooler they will last for months, desktops 4-6 weeks. When you see the humidity drops set a bowl of water in until they come back to your desired level. HINT: using SAP's will let the KL absorb moisture without fear of a water spill, this work with beads also.


Thanks. I will give that a try.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone interested in this subject should take a fwe moments to read this thread. There is some extremely good information contained in it regarding the differences between the silicon cat litter products and the humidification beads. They are NOT the same!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18180&highlight=kitty+litter

And yes, the search tool is your friend!:tu


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Linder said:


> Very interesting! Where do you get the SAPs?


http://www.watersorb.com/index.htm


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

cf2112 said:


> http://www.watersorb.com/index.htm


This is what I use in my wine cooler!!


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Uniputt said:


> Anyone interested in this subject should take a fwe moments to read this thread. There is some extremely good information contained in it regarding the differences between the silicon cat litter products and the humidification beads. They are NOT the same!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18180&highlight=kitty+litter
> 
> And yes, the search tool is your friend!:tu


I saw a lot of unproven theory and a whole lot of tired out cat shit jokes. I think people are much too concerned with the stigma of using "cat litter" for humidification control then whether or not it really works.

The idea that beads have the magical power to release moisture as well as absorb it as opposed to regular silica only being able to absorb is news to me. Normally I relied on the cigars natural moisture content to maintain a RH of ~65%, but when I moved them to a larger container RH almost immediately decreased to ~61% because of the larger open space. By adding a couple small cups fill moistened silica gel beads (the ones packaged as cat litter), I was able to bring the RH back up to ~65%. Works for me, all the proof I need.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

cedjunior said:


> I saw a lot of unproven theory and a whole lot of tired out cat shit jokes. I think people are much too concerned with the stigma of using "cat litter" for humidification control then whether or not it really works.
> 
> The idea that beads have the magical power to release moisture as well as absorb it as opposed to regular silica only being able to absorb is news to me. Normally I relied on the cigars natural moisture content to maintain a RH of ~65%, but when I moved them to a larger container RH almost immediately decreased to ~61% because of the larger open space. By adding a couple small cups fill moistened silica gel beads (the ones packaged as cat litter), I was able to bring the RH back up to ~65%. Works for me, all the proof I need.


I'm buying some cat litter!

MCS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I like tired out cat shit jokes.


----------



## l0venpeace (Oct 5, 2007)

Seems to me that an objective manner of observation is possible here. It should be pretty easy to put to rest any naysayers, or to prove them true, if someone wants to carefully document an experiment. 

Without having ever used litter, I would imagine that it works similarly to the beads, just based on it's innate function.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

What's important to remember is that the beads are much more efficient as a humidity buffer, thereby reducing the amount needed. This obviously saves room for more cigars. 

What I got from the thread (besides cat jokes) was that the composition of the cat litter was basically low-grade silicon, and the beads had some other salts in them. This is why they are more stable, more efficient, and don't require a conditioning process like the cat litter. 

Think for a minute about the job that the cat litter is designed to do. It isn't supposed to release the humidity (in the usual application: smelly cat piss) back out into the surrounding air. It's effeciveness as a 2-way humdity buffer is suspect, in my opinion. I think this alone should be enough to give some people pause about using it. (Or should that be "paws"?)


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay. Let me first state that when I started this experiment I totally messed up. I totally submerged the beads in distilled water and because I thought the humi looked dry I wiped it down with a sponge and distilled water. 

Its a good thing most of my cigars are in cellothane, because for the first three days the humidity went up to around 70% before skyrocketing to 78% and then going between 70 and 75%. After the first few days the humidity settled into around 70% and I added a few sticks that I had kept in cellothane but really needed to air out as they had dried. The humidity dipped to 67% and has held steady for the last four days.

More results as they develop.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

cf2112 said:


> http://www.watersorb.com/index.htm


Which particular product from them do you use?
I am looking to use them in my cigar oasis II


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Properly conditioning the KL *Silica *gel beads/pearls is the key to having them work sucessfully. My experience has been that it can take several weeks or longer to accomplish this. As mentioned earlier in this thread the method involves placing the KL silica gel beads into a large closed container with a water source and montioring the hydration process until the environment reaches the desired RH. I use a large airtight plastic storage container that I have placed a cool mist room humidifier in along with the KL silica gel beads. From my experience the KL silica gel beads ship @ 40% RH.

To some the amount of time it takes to "condition" the KL silica gel beads is not worth their time and that is understandable. I only offer this information from my own experience. " To each his own"..."Live and let live"...and to sum up whatever "floats your boat".

For those with a science bent here is a great PDF by Steven Weintraub titled "Demystifying Silica Gel".

http://web.mac.com/tzaddi/iWeb/Cordero/Tobacco_files/silica_gel_SW_2003-1.pdf

Have Fun and keep it moist :tu


----------



## preembargo (Jan 19, 2006)

KLH and "museum beads" are both composed of silica gel. There are varying grades of silica gel beads, the only difference being the size of the nano pores. Silica gel beads can be conditioned to whatever RH the user prefers.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

preembargo said:


> KLH and "museum beads" are both composed of silica gel. There are varying grades of silica gel beads, the only difference being the size of the nano pores. Silica gel beads can be conditioned to whatever RH the user prefers.


I don't think this is entirely correct. Please take a moment to read the information included in the referenced threads.

The salts and other compounds used in the beads are different from those in the kitty litter silica gel. That is just one reason that it takes more of the kitty litter to do the same job as the beads. While you are correct that they are both comprised of different grades of silica, (with the beads being a much higher quality from what I've seen and read) there are other differences as well.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Drazzil said:


> Okay. Let me first state that when I started this experiment I totally messed up. I totally submerged the beads in distilled water and because I thought the humi looked dry I wiped it down with a sponge and distilled water.
> 
> Its a good thing most of my cigars are in cellothane, because for the first three days the humidity went up to around 70% before skyrocketing to 78% and then going between 70 and 75%. After the first few days the humidity settled into around 70% and I added a few sticks that I had kept in cellothane but really needed to air out as they had dried. The humidity dipped to 67% and has held steady for the last four days.
> 
> More results as they develop.


So how is it going? Or did things not develop at all? 

I am conducting a similar experiment in my own vino right now. See here
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=140198

I would love to do the direct closed tupperware container test like someone suggested but I don't have any KL beads.

Till


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I have to ask this question... I have read this thread BUT I have not read all other linked references yet, they are all open on my screen however and I will be reading them soon. So if this question is answered elsewhere I am sorry... but if I don't ask it now I will forget!!

I understand that some people like KL and some like beads and some say they are the same thing... but what I do seem to read here is that most of you use both beads and KL to remove humidity from the air... I have the opposite problem, my humidity is around 10% (my guess) so I need to add it. I know beads will do this (beads are on the way, right now I use Boveda packs :ss ) but will KL work the same?

In my mind I think it will... they will absorb the water and then as the air dries out they will release it. But I just wanted to ask to make sure. I will be setting up a cooler in Sept and like you guys said KL is less expensive.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

David, this is an interesting experiment. Something in my brain, however, won't let me use kitty litter in my humi, although it could essentially be the same thing as beads :r

Scott (the guy you met at the humidor last saturday)


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> If it works the same, why pay more?
> 
> MCS


That's why I buy my beads from here.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Just wanted to post a 








to all who invested there time in providing this information.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Kitty litter beads are about 30% adsorbtion/desorbtion effective as small pore grade silica gel. That means they give off/take up wate vapor far slower than RHbeads.
If you don't open your coolidor they'll work fine.
For all intents and purposes they are useless as a humidity control agent in an often opened humidor or a poorly sealed storage container.
They do hold a lot more water than do RHbeads, so if folks use it as a resvoir rather than a humidty buffering agent, it can be useful.
It takes a lot of reading and messing around to understand how to use the to your best advantage.
That's why prepared RHbeads are such an incredible value.
They work. No studying necessary. Put them in and go. If the RH gets low, add a little water.

The bottom line is that KLbeads are not comparable to RHbeads value-wise or efficiency-wise. They can be made to work to some degree provided there is ample space in the humidor. It takes nine times he surface area of kitty litter to do the same job as RHbeads.
I did the tests. They are posted here...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=140198

Don't think for a minute that I wasn't bummed out. I had high hopes for kitty litter.
It just simply does not compare to RHbeads.
Worse yet, they even lose on a dollar for dollar basis when they are measured by their effectiveness. So they aren't even a value at a dollar a pound.


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Just as an update; I've been using these in my cooler with little problem at all, they meet my humidification needs just fine.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Drazzil said:


> Just as an update; I've been using these in my cooler with little problem at all, they meet my humidification needs just fine.


I have been using the Heartfelt beads, and have had no problems either.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I have been using the Heartfelt beads, and have had no problems either.


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

And, Tom, I've got to say that I appreciate your knowing when to stick with a sure thing. For me, I can't see taking a chance with (conservatively) $5000 worth of cigars to save $100 on humidification by using something that isn't the real deal. I guess if I had a much smaller collection, was on a tight budget, maybe just getting started, or any number of other viable reasons, I might consider alternatives. However, having spent what I've spent over the last 4 years, I just can't get comfortable with the thought of kitty litter over Heartfelt.

This is not a knock on those who are using KL, it's just my personal bias towards my own stash. As stated above, there are any number of reasons that one might give alternatives a try. I just can't make that move for the small price difference involved.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> And, Tom, I've got to say that I appreciate your knowing when to stick with a sure thing. For me, I can't see taking a chance with (conservatively) $5000 worth of cigars to save $100 on humidification by using something that isn't the real deal. I guess if I had a much smaller collection, was on a tight budget, maybe just getting started, or any number of other viable reasons, I might consider alternatives. However, having spent what I've spent over the last 4 years, I just can't get comfortable with the thought of kitty litter over Heartfelt.
> 
> This is not a knock on those who are using KL, it's just my personal bias towards my own stash. As stated above, there are any number of reasons that one might give alternatives a try. I just can't make that move for the small price difference involved.


Excellent point, Cliff....If it ain't broken, I ain't fixing it...especially when it involves my cigars.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I will stick with Heartfelt beads and Scott's beads. One of my cats is not too bright and I don't want to confuse him about where to whizz.:chk:chk


----------

